

Tips for nailing an iPhone app demo during a presentation - syalam
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/24a0aea749cc

======
monkey_slap
I'd be curious why you'd recommend an AppleTV over a lightning-HDMI adapter.
When we demo our iPad apps the direct connection is perfect. Spotty, shared
wifi can hurt Airplay sometimes (and yes, it is awful that it uses a Wifi
connection...)

~~~
rbritton
Direct HDMI is higher resolution than the Apple TV's AirPlay, which is still
capped at 720p. You can work around this by streaming to a computer directly
plugged into the screen (e.g., a Mac Mini) running something like Air Server
([http://www.airserver.com/](http://www.airserver.com/)), which will allow a
1080p signal.

------
smaccona
"Do Not Disturb" mode only mutes notifications while the iPhone's screen is
locked. The text on the DnD settings page in iOS specifically says "When Do
Not Disturb is enabled calls and alerts that arrive WHILE LOCKED will be
silenced, and a moon icon will appear in the status bar" (emphasis mine)[1].

I've been bitten by this during a demo: I still received texts (from a co-
worker) even though I had DnD enabled.

[1] [http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5463](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5463)

~~~
smaccona
A workaround using Guided Access can be found at[1]. This is not ideal, but it
appears sufficient to prevent alerts etc during a presentation.

[1] [http://www.macworld.com/article/2025400/how-to-
temporarily-m...](http://www.macworld.com/article/2025400/how-to-temporarily-
mute-notifications-on-ios.html)

------
coleca
If you put the phone in airplane mode as the article suggests, I doubt AirPlay
to the AppleTV would work because it needs the Wifi radio that would be turned
off at that point.

~~~
syalam
You're correct. Airplane Mode by default turns off Wi-Fi, but if you manually
enable it, you can be in Airplane Mode and have Wi-Fi. This works well.

------
martingordon
I wonder if the Apple TV hardware supports AirDrop/WiFi Direct (I know the
software currently doesn't) so that you wouldn't even need to have the two
devices on a WiFi network for them to see each other over AirPlay.

------
mostafaberg
I don't think using your personal phone as a presentation device is the best
idea, you can avoid most of those issues by simply having another device to
present your app on, a used iPhone, or even iPod will be very cheap to get, no
one will see that hardware anyway.

This way you'll avoid the wallpaper, calls, browser history, airplane mode,
etc.. it'll be basically always configured for presentation mode, and you can
also use it for development and as a backup phone !, fuck me right ?! :D

------
herbig
Clear your browser history, just in case.

~~~
syalam
ha, that is a good one. didn't think of that, but also a good pre-caution!

